# Άλλες λέξεις για τη βιβλιοθήκη;



## nikos (Aug 14, 2010)

Σπουδάζω αρχιτεκτονική, είμαι στο τέταρτο έτος έχουμε θέμα αρχιτεκτονικής σύνθεσης ΒΙΒΛΙΟΘΗΚΗ. Πιστεύω με τα λίγα που γνωρίζω για την ιστορία και την προέλευση της λέξης ότι δεν είναι επαρκής για να περιγράψει τα γεγονότα που λαμβάνουν χώρα σε έναν τόσο πολυδιάστατο περιβάλλον που περιλαμβάνει (λειτουργικά) περισσότερα πράγματα από ό,τι μια θήκη για βιβλία.

Έτσι λοιπόν θα ήθελα λίγη βοήθεια για την σύνθεση μιας νέας λέξης που να περιγράφει καλύτερα έναν τόσο πολυσυζητημένο χώρο όπως αυτός της «βιβλιοθήκης».


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 14, 2010)

*σπουδαστήριο* το [spuδastírio] Ο40 *:* ειδικός χώρος σε εκπαιδευτικά κυρίως ιδρύματα, στον οποίο μπορεί κάποιος να μελετήσει ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα με βάση τα ειδικά βιβλία που υπάρχουν σ΄ αυτό. [λόγ. _σπουδασ- (σπουδάζω) -τήριον_ απόδ. γερμ. Studierzimmer]


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2010)

_Αναγνωστήριο_
Ξέρω ότι είναι χώρος μέσα στη βιβλιοθήκη, αλλά στην Πάτρα εκτός από τη Βιβλιοθήκη υπάρχουν και τα Λαϊκά Αναγνωστήρια Δήμου Πατρέων, που είναι στην ουσία δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2010)

nikos said:


> Έτσι λοιπόν θα ήθελα λίγη βοήθεια για την σύνθεση μιας νέας λέξης που να περιγράφει καλύτερα έναν τόσο πολυσυζητημένο χώρο όπως αυτός της «βιβλιοθήκης».


Καλώς τον. Βλέπω ότι αναζητάς καινούργια λέξη. Η παλιά _βιβλιοθήκη_ παραπάλιωσε. Έχει διπλό πρόβλημα: (α) δεν αντιστοιχεί μόνο στον (δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικό) χώρο (_library_) αλλά και στο έπιπλο (_bookcase_). (β) Γενικότερα, δεν είναι πια οι βιβλιοθήκες απλώς αποθετήρια βιβλίων (_libri_), αλλά γνώσεων σε πολλές και διάφορες μορφές. Μπορεί να είναι ψηφιακές βιβλιοθήκες, μπορεί να είναι συλλογές έντυπων βιβλίων και χαρτών και μικροφίλμ και περιοδικών εκδόσεων και αρχείων ήχου και πάει λέγοντας. Βέβαια, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουν προβληματιστεί οι βιβλιοθηκάριοι — δεν αλλάζουμε τις λέξεις κάθε φορά που αλλάζουμε τις χρήσεις. Αλλά, χάριν παιδιάς, μπορώ να προτείνω να λέμε αυτά τα αποθετήρια γνώσεων *γνωσιοφυλάκια* (όπως _γνωσιολογία_, και, για να μην ανοίξουμε συζήτηση: ΛΝΕΓ, πλαίσιο στο λήμμα _φρασεολογία_). Παλιά υπήρχαν και _βιβλιοφυλάκια_.


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 14, 2010)

Πάντως πολλές ηλεκτρονικές βιβλιοθήκες προτιμούν τον όρο ηλεκτρονικό αποθετήριο. Άρα ίσως να βάλουμε στο παιχνίδι και τη λέξη αποθετήριο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2010)

βεβαίως. Αποθετήρια γνώσεων είναι.


----------



## Earion (Aug 15, 2010)

Τις τελευταίες δύο (περίπου) δεκαετίες, με τη διάδοση των νέων τεχνολογιών και του Διαδικτύου στον τομέα της διαχείρισης της πληροφορίας, ο γνωστικός κλάδος της βιβλιοθηκονομίας (library science) μετονομάστηκε σε "βιβλιοθηκονομία και επιστήμη της πληροφόρησης" (library and information science).

Συνακόλουθα και η βιβλιοθήκη λέγεται πλέον: Βιβλιοθήκη και Κέντρο Πληροφόρησης (Library and Information ή Center Library Media Center).

Nickel, οι παραπομπές του #6 φαίνονται πολλές αλλά είναι από την ίδια πηγή.


----------



## nikos (Aug 16, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ που αφιερώσατε από τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σας για να μου απαντήσετε. 
Μια σημαντική παράμετρος που ξέχασα να αναφέρω είναι η εξής, χώρος ρύακος και μεταβλητός ως προς το υποκείμενο που είναι ο χρηστής δεν υφίσταται εάν το υποκείμενο είναι ο ίδιος ο χώρος (χωρίς να τον έχεις προσδιορίσει ως προς τι…) και το αντικείμενο ο χρηστής, ροηκος είσαι εσύ και μεταβλητός συνάμα εάν έχεις την δυνατότητα πρόσβασης όπου έχεις την δυνατότητα.
Αναζητώ μια σειρά λειτουργικού προγράμματος όπου σαν απόληξη να έχει την διαλεκτική της πληροφορίας για έχουν οι χρήστες να έρθουν σε επαφή και να πούμε ότι μέσω της ανταλλαγής ιδεών παίρνουν γνώση.
Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι σωστό απλά αρνούμαι την λέξη βιβλιοθήκη κυριολεκτικά και μονό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2010)

Σύντεκνε, καταλαβαίνω (περίπου) τι θέλεις να πεις, αναρωτιέμαι όμως αν αυτό το επίθετο που δεν λέει να καθηλωθεί σε μια ορθογραφία είναι «ροϊκός», δηλαδή ρευστός. Και πάντως ο χώρος που περιγράφεις, ο χώρος ανταλλαγής πληροφοριών και απόψεων, δεν λέγεται και δεν λεγόταν βιβλιοθήκη. Αγορά λεγόταν. Και σήμερα... φόρουμ.


----------



## Costas (Aug 17, 2010)

Ας φιλορροήσουμε (sic) κι άλλο:
je pense souvent à la belle inscription que Plotine avait fait placer sur le seuil de la bibliothèque établie par ses soins en plein Forum de Trajan : _Hôpital de l’Ame_. (Marguerite Yourcenar, _Mémoires d’Hadrien_, Ed. Livre de Poche, p. 329)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ας φιλορροήσουμε (sic) κι άλλο


Κώστα, θα πρέπει να προσθέσεις τη νέα σημασία εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=67116&postcount=523.


----------



## Costas (Aug 17, 2010)

Χα, ωραία σύμπτωση, Ζαζ, αλλά, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν δύναμαι...


----------

